# Angeln auf Teneriffa



## Holg_HL (17. Februar 2004)

Moin Kinners,

am Samstag verabschiede ich mich von der Meerforellenfront, und fahre für 2 Wochen nach Teneriffa. Wir werden ziemlich im Süden, ca. 20 km ostlich des Flughafens Teneriffa SÜD sein. Ob ich zum Bootsangeln komme weiß ich nicht (Familie), aber im Küstenbereich müsste doch auch was laufen? Kennt sich jemand aus? Gibt es dort zB kleine Bonitos, Bluefish, Wolfsbarsch oder Barracudas. Ich hatte gedacht eine Spinnrute, eine Rolle mit 12-er Fireline, ein paar Mefo-Blinker und Meereswobbler mitzunehmen. Läuft da was an der Felsküste oder von Hafenmolen?

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar#h 

:a :s :a :s :a :s :a :s :a :s :a :s :a :s :s


----------



## xbxmxnn (17. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich war auch mal im Süden Teneriffas, vom Boot aus haben wir kleine Thune auf Bestellung gefangen, an einem Tag etwas 30 Stück; von den Molen geht was; nimm ein paar winzige Haken mit und versuch es mit Brot auf Meeräschen, und Blinkern ging auch ganz gut, die Tiere sahen ein wenig wie kleinere Barrakudas aus, haben aber ganz schön gezuppelt - hat echt Spaß gemacht!
Ich wünsche einen schönen Urlaub!
Viele Grüße,

Abumann ( von büschen nördlich von Lübeck )


----------



## Klapps kallikay (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo holg!
war im januar auf gran canaria.
hab da auch so geangelt wie du es auch vorhast,spinnrute,0,10 fireline,18 gr. mefo-blinker.
hab nur einen barracuda von ca.60 cm auf blinker gefangen.
hab aber beobachten können wie die einheimischen mit pose
und teig(brot+fischtunke+innerein)gefangen haben wie schwein.
hab ich auch mal versucht,ist aber gar nicht so leicht wie es aussieht,denn die fische beißen wie sau bloß nicht auf den haken 
nur drum herum.
zu den kuttern kann ich nur sagen,das mein Freund,der dort lebt
gesagt hat das es alles nur touriabzocke ist.
die fahren erst gegen 9 00 uhr raus(ca.1-2 Stunden)und kommen schon gegen 15 uhr wieder zurück.aber fagen soll man wie fast überall nur in den morgenstunden.deshalb meinte er das man die 
crew schon gut kennen muß,damit sie auch früher rausfahren.

aber ich wünsch dir trotzdem viel sonne und petri heil.


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe früher viel auf Gran Canaria vom Ufer aus gefischt. Die besten Fische waren Bluefisch bis 14 kg, Rochen und ein Angler hatte sogar einen Conger. Die Einheimischen fischten viel auf Muräne - war aber nicht mein Fall.

Ich kann dir zum Nachtangeln von Molen raten. Die Fischer, wenn im Hafen vorhanden, lassen oft Fische in den Hafen kommen, da Fischabfälle oder restliche
Köderfische über Bord gehen. Häufig ziehen dann Abends Bluefische oder auch andere Räuber ins Hafenbecken.

Am Tage kann man auch schön Gelbstriemen, Zahnbrassen und andere fangen.
Im klaren Wasser des Ozeans sind aber Spinnköder wenig zu empfehlen. Man
produziert oft Nachläufer, fängt aber wenig. Naturköderangeln ist angesagt!
Empfehlenswert dabei sind Einzelhakenmontagen an Grundblei oder Pose. Als Köder Streifen von Makrele oder Muschelteile/ Krebsteile. Auch Teig, der mit Fisch z.B. gestampften Sardinen versetzt ist, fängt. Unbedingt ganz ganz feine
Stahlvorfächer mitnehmen. Die Fiecher haben Zähne, die knacken viele viele
Monovorfächer. Ich habe mir oft aus Einzelfäden von Stahlvorfächern und Einzelhaken Vorfächer gebunden, die dann wenigstens standhielten.

Vergiß die Sonnencreme nicht. Man verbrennt fürchterlich leicht, wenn man beim angeln alles um sich herum vergißt! Petri heil!


----------



## spinnracer (19. Februar 2004)

Mein Topköder Tintenfischstückchen. Die Stücke halten lange auf dem Haken und die kleinen Fische zupfen nur. Mit Brot fischen die Einheimischen von den Molen, das hält aber nicht so lange am Haken. Dann muss man gleich anschlagen. Ich habe mit kleinen  bunten Wobblern (ca. 6cm) gut gefangen.


----------



## Holg_HL (19. Februar 2004)

:g :z :g 
wow, Danke für die vielen guten Tips.
Übermorgen geht es los, und ich habe schon Blinker, Posen und leichte Grundbleie eingepackt. Bin schon gespannt wie es laufen wird, aber für ein paarmal lecker Fisch vom Grill sollte es hoffentlich reichen. 
Eine Frage habe ich noch bezüglich der Hakengrößen. Beim Angeln mit Brot werde ich wohl besser kleine Haken zwischen 10 und 14 verwenden (Goldstriemen, Zahnbrassen usw.), aber wenn ich mit Tintenfischstücken oder Makrelenfetzen angel, welche Hakengröße würdet Ihr vorschlagen? 
2, 4, 6 ? oder größer?;+ 
Die Einheimischen angeln ja oft mit recht brachialem Gerät, da kann man sich ja nicht unbedingt was abgucken.

Nochmal Danke, und viel Petri für alle die daheim bleiben

Holger


----------



## spinnracer (19. Februar 2004)

Selbst "kleine Fische" schlucken noch 4er Haken. Ich würde es ausprobieren und eher zu größeren Haken tendieren. Und keine Muränen essen! :v Wir habe das im Board schon einmal besprochen. Die sind und bleiben giftig!


----------



## Holg_HL (12. März 2004)

Moin Kinners,

wollte noch eine kurze 'Nachlese' meines Urlaubes bringen. 

Teneriffa war toll, aber leider nicht in Punkto Angeln. Habe noch nie so viele Bisse gehabt wie dort, aber das waren ausnahmslos alles kleine Fische. Erst als ich auf 16er Haken umgestiegen bin habe ich sehen können was mir da immer die Haken leergefressen hat: verschiedene Lippfische, Papageifische, kleine Kugelfische. Als Köder hatte ich Tintenfischstückchen, und später, als Tip von einem Einheimischen, Gambastücke. Hat beides 'bestens' funktioniert.
Vielleicht lag meine geringe Ausbeute auch an den etwas ungewöhnlichen Witterungsbedingungen. In der ersten Woche hatte der Süden Teneriffas den ersten Regen seit einem Jahr, die Windrichtung war anders als sonst, und in der zweiten Woche hat ein kräftiger Scirocco die ganze Insel im Saharastaub verschleiert. 
Beim Schnorcheln habe ich zwar noch ein paar Sardinenschwärme gesehen, aber die habe ich nicht an die Angel bekommen, auch nicht mit Brot.
Die Einheimischen habe auch nur kleine Fische gefangen, hauptsächlich Vieja (Papageifisch), aber ich hatte davon nur kleinere Exemplare, und hatte keine Lust diese mitzunehmen. 
Beim Tauchen habe ich noch einen Barracudeschwarm gesehen, aber auch auf Blinker/Wobbler hat sich kein Fisch verführen lassen.
Bleibt noch zu sagen, daß ich in einer wundervollen Umgebung bei meist schönem, warmem Wetter zwischen bizarren Lavafelsen angeln konnte. Das hat trotz allem sehr viel Spass gemacht.
Fisch habe ich trotzdem täglich gegessen. Die Auswahl im MERCADONA-Supermercado war gigantisch, supergünstig (frischer Thun: 7€/kg, Gambas 6€/kg usw.), und wird mir lange in Erinnerung bleiben. 
Nochmals Vielen Dank für alle Tips
Viele Grüße

Holg_HL
#h #h :g #h #h


----------



## Micky Finn (12. März 2004)

Hallo Holg_HL,

so wie sich dein Bericht liest hattest du abwechslungsreiche Tage - und das ist doch die Hauptsache.

Schöne Urlaubstage lassen sich nicht immer in Kilos an Fischen messen die dann am Strand nebenan liegen. Der Tipe mit den Gambastückchen ist ne interessante Variante - wenn mans sieht kommt der Aha-Efekt - aber oft brauchts wie bei dir einen kleinen Anstoß bis man drauf kommt. Werd ich mir merken.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## ralle (12. März 2004)

Ist doch schön das Urlaub nicht immer mit Fisch/Kilos/und Meterlängen usw. bemessen wird , sonder auch mal die Entspannung und die Natur im Vordergrund steht.
Danke für deinen Bericht !!!


----------



## Rockfisher (25. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Hallo,

ich hatte auf La Palma auch mal gedacht auf übliche weise erfolg zu haben #q 

Zum Glück hatte ich auch meine Fliegenrute dabei. Ich sag Euch nur ...ausprobieren!!!  

Ein TIP :  man besorgt sich sehr früh morgens bei den Fischerboten lebende Gambas... so klein wie möglich.
Lebend halten!!!
Schwimmer, Haken in Schwanz und ab gehts :g 

TIP: Kauft Euch "Angeln im Meer"

Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## Maximiliancarp (26. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

moin!!
 Meine Eltern haben ne Wohnung im Süden von Teneriffa gekauft und hab voll kein bock da hin muss aber kann man da denn auch wat vernünftiges fangen oder fängt man da überhaupot gut und wenn ja dann wo??


----------



## Rockfisher (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Hi Gemeinde,

am So. gehts für 2 Wo. nach Teneriffa

TIPP

Einfahrten ins Hafenbecken oder änliches...
Miesmuscheln (selbst sammeln) leicht öffnen, eine Seite Fleisch von Schale lösen.
Haken 3-5 Mal durch die Lippe nähen und nach oben stehend in der mitte im Muskel fixieren.
Laufblei! gerade so schwer, dass die Strömung im nichts anhaben kann.
Endhakenmontage.
Bodenkante suchen.
Rute leicht auf Spannung.
Zupf Zupf ... und Anschlag

So bekommt man die Gute ;-) ... Meerbrassen:vik: 

2. TIPP

Morgens im Hafen bei den Fischern lebende Garnelen kaufen.
Paternostermontage, Laufschwimmer schlank aber groß ;-)
2 Gernelen pro Wurf
Erfolg garantiert!:vik: 

lg
bernhard


----------



## Ray93 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Braucht man einen Angelschein nur zum Hochseefischen ???
Oder auch beim angeln im Hafenbecken oder an der Küste???
Fahre in 3 tagen nach teneriffa(playa de las amerikas), un brauch soviel information wie geht (Wo ich nen schein herkrieg, wenn ich einen für anglen an der küste un im hafenbecken brauch..) un was für fiscghe es dort gibt un die angelmethoden.
Danke schon mal für eure antworten...:vik:#h


----------



## myers (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

> Braucht man einen Angelschein
Eigentlich ja, soweit ich weiss. Ich war schon öfter auffe Kanaren, auch Teneriffa, und hab immer ohne Schein geangelt. Bin nie kontrolliert worden, zudem sollen sie bei Touristen ein Auge zudrücken, hab' ich gehört. Den Schein bekommt man auf irgendeinem Amt, hier im Board steht das irgendwo - am besten gehst Du mal auf die Suche, ich glaub es war ein Fuerteventura-Thread.

> für anglen an der küste un im hafenbecken
An manchen Häfen ist Angeln nicht erlaubt -> halte Ausschau nach Verbot-Schildern.

Häfen mit Fischerbooten sind vielversprechend, dort an der Mole lassen sich mit etwas Glück auch größere Raubfische verhaften (Barracudas, Rochen), weil sie den Fischerbooten hinterherziehen. Einmal ist ein Rochen direkt vor meinen Füssen an mir vorbeigezogen, war beeindruckend.

An der Küste brauchst Du schon etwas mehr Glück, die Bestände auf den Kanaren sind nicht mehr so dolle wie noch vor einigen Jahren. Brauchst ne lange Rute (3,30 m aufwärts) mit ordentlich WG. 

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass was schönes rausspringt, ein  Barracuda oder Bluefish kann schon passieren. Deshalb dickes Stahlvorfach verwenden.

Wenn gar nix geht, versuch es im Hafen mit Pose/Weissbrotteig/kl. Haken auf Meeräschen. Die gehen immer und machen richtig Spass im Drill. Wirf weiter raus (rote Wasserkugel fand ich praktisch), um den vielen Lippfischen und sonstigem Kleinkram zu entgehen, die ansonsten echt nerven können.


----------



## Ray93 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Kann ichs im Hafenbecken mit Handangel prbieren???
( Angle noch nicht sehr lange, hab immer nur bei meinenm Opa mitgeangelt un des is schon n paar jahre her, un leider bin ich iimer noch nicht dazu gekommen einen angelschein zu machen [vater:erst issdchule dran dann angeln..])
Kannst du mir so ungefähr n paar größenangaben machen, Schnurrdicke Hackengr.  blinker wobler usw. ( habe auch richtiges angelzeugs zum fischen an der küste, darf aber nur eine Rolle un ein 2,50 oda so steckrute von DAM für Raubfische, mehr darf ich nicht mitnehmen...)
ps: gibts da irgentein geheimrezept für weißbrotteig?, ich hab schon oft im urlaub sowas zamgemischt, ging aber immer schief un is entweder abgefallen oder die fische sin nicht draufgegangen...


----------



## salzegli (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Ich fliege seit 20 Jahren jeweils eine Woche im Jahr nach Teneriffa und muss ebenfalls feststellen, dass mir die Angelei vom Land aus inzwischen keinen Spass mehr macht...viel Garnelen an die kleinen Fische verfüttern und keine brauchbaren Fänge... 

Vom Boot aus sollen dagegen hervorragende Fänge sowohl beim Schleppen als auch beim Jiggen möglich sein.

Habe nach langem Suchen einen Herren gefunden, der Ferienwohungen mit eigenem Boot (beides absolut neu) in Icod de los Vinos für einen sehr fairen Preis vermietet. wir sind im September eine Woche auf Angelurlaub dort...dannach kann ich euch auch mehr erzählen...


----------



## Ray93 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Danke,...
nua bin ich noch nich so oft angeln gewesn, un geb mich daher schon mit kleinem fang zufriedn.. des letztes was ich gefangen hab war ein 20 cm barsch in nem angelpark an der ostsee xD


----------



## salzegli (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

|rolleyes ok, dann einfach an die Hafenmole von Playa San Juan. Dort kannst Du im Hafeninneren Rochen und Barracudas fangen und nach aussen hin auch mal was essbares. 

Rochen fängt man mit Köderfisch (kleine Makrele, Sardine oder Chicharro) auf Grund. Da ich Rochen nicht gerne esse angle ich sie auch nicht gerne...

Barracuda fangen die Canarios mit lebendem Köderfisch (Boga), falls Du Skrupel hast geht auch mit Fischfilets.

Für beides brauchst Du ordentliches Gerät. Kräftige Rute, Rolle sollte mindestens 250 Meter Schnur der Stärke 35 fassen. Hauptschnur sollte auch der Stärke 35-40 sein, bei Rochen eine 60 Schnur fürs Vorfach und bei Barracudas Vorfach aus Stahl (alles andere beissen die Jungs durch). 

Barracuda fängt man ähnlich wie Hecht. Auf Pose in etwa 4-5 Metern Tiefe. Grosser Haken mit ganzem Fischfilet (am besten Makrele). Rolle unbedingt offen lassen...mit dem ersten Bissen reissen Barracudas üblicherweise gleich an die 30 Meter Schnur mit, d.h. bei geschlossener oder gebremster Rolle bist Du die Rute los...;-))). Solange der Fisch Schnur von der Rolle zieht nix machen und laufen lassen. Erst nach etwa 1 Minute wird sich der Zug langsam beruhigen und dann ganz zum stoppen kommen. Erst jetzt langsam Schnur einholen und wenn straff kräftig anschlagen. Mach Dich nun auf etwa 5-10 Minuten saftigen Drill (mit Luftsprüngen inklusive) gefasst...;-)))

Barracudas müssen nicht angefüttert werden, am besten beissen sie früh morgens mis spätestens Mittag.

Für die meisten anderen Fischarten empfiehlt sich das Posenangeln kurz über Grund mit geschälten rohen Garnelen als Köder. Bei dieser Angelei ist allerdings anfüttert das A und O.

Gibt sicherlich besser Rezepte aber ein Freund von mir macht folgendes:

Altes Bagette-Brot beim Bäcker kaufen (kriegt man ev. auch geschenkt, wenn man den Zweck erzählt), in kleine Würfel schneiden. Reis kochen. Garnelenköpfe, kleingehackte Fischstückchen (Reste vom Fischmarkt) oder zur Not Sardine aus der Dose. Alles mit Meereswasser in einem grossen Eimer vermischen bis eine klebrige Paste entsteht. 

Sobald man mit dem Auspacken und der Montage des Angelmaterials beginnt die Masse mit einer Küchenkelle in Abständen von 10 Minuten ins Wasser schütten (so weit weg wie möglich vom Ufer werfen).

Kleine Regel: Wenn Barracudas anwesend dann keine guten Fänge anderer Fischsorten...;-))

Grundangeln hat den Haken, dass der Grund auf Teneriffa meist aus vulkanischem Stein besteht, was wiederum zu vielen Hängern und Materialverlust führt. Ist der Grund dagegen sandig wirst Du vorallem Arañas (kenne den deutschen Namen nicht) fangen. Sehen aus wie Eidechsenfische haben aber eine viel schönere Färbung. Schmecken scheinbar auch gut aber sind voll von gräten und vorallem haben sehr giftige Stacheln auf dem Rücken, d.h. nie mit der nackten Hand vom Haken nehmen...        

Falls Du noch konkrete Fragen hast frag einfach...


----------



## Ray93 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Ich hab gehört, dass man ja einen schein zum angeln dort brauch.. des problem is das mein sdad mich net zu ireinem amt fährt... ( hat er schon etz gesagt.. )
mit ner handangel mit ner 0,5er schnur mit stahlforfach, könnte ein bisschen risskant auf barakudas sein oder ^^:q
meinst du selbst wenn die mich ohne schein erwischen, dass die nem 15 jährigem jungen mit ner handangel was tun werden ???
weil ne normale angel is mia dann doch n bisl risikoreich .... #h


----------



## salzegli (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Handangeln ist nur bedingt lustig..auf Pose viele kleine Lippfische und auf Grund mit viel viel Glück eine Muräne oder einen Pulpo (Octopus).

An Häfen wird kontrolliert und gebüsst (60-300 EUR). Auserhalb der Häfen und der Wohngegenden selten.

Lizenz gibt es auch in ausgewählten Angelgeschäften und Banken (kenne mich leider nicht in Las Americas aus). Zustimmung eines Elternteils notwendig da Du minderjährig bist.

Petriheil!#6


----------



## salzegli (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Hallo, hallo

Wir haben im September eine Ferienwohnung mit Boot im Norden von Teneriffa gemietet (bei Icod de los Vinos): 

www.villastrelitzia.com

Das Boot hat zwar GPS/Echo aber kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen in welchen Gegenden es guten Fang gibt (habe selber dort noch nie vom Boot aus geangelt)?

Das Boot soll ca 15 Knoten schaffen, d.h. mich interessieren auch Gebiete südlich von Teno und bis hin zu Los Gigantes.

Wir werden sicherlich auch schleppen aber primär möchte ich jiggen und Fänge unter 10 Kg sind mir auch Recht.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Haramis Kalfar (2. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Hallo Leute.

Ich weiß, man hat viel Träume und Phantasien, wie das im Urlaub auf den Kanaren so geht.
Angelmagazine schüren und beflügeln diese Phantasien, durch grandiose Fänge, die selbst vom Ufer aus zu machen sind.
Was da nicht alles geht: Rochen, Barracudas, Haie.
Und nicht nur einer davon - manch ein "Touri" - der hier postet, will mal kurz mit seiner Urlaubsangel am Hafen gewesen sein - und PENG: 2 Barracudas  - nächsten Tag mal kurz bei ner Inselrundfahrt an nem Felsen angehalten und ZACK n 4 kg Wolfsbarsch ... ja, ja ...

Die Wahrheit:
Ich wohne nun seit einem halben Jahr auf Gran Canaria - und fahre mindestens 2 mal die Woche ans und aufs Meer.
Auch ich habe vorher dieses Berichte hier und in den Magazinen gelesen und war voller Euphorie.
Ich habe ALLES probiert: Jiggen vom Boot, Spinnfischen mit allem erdenklichen von den Felsen, Molen und in Häfen.
Fischfetzen an Pose und auf Grund.
Was habe ich in der Zeit gefangen?
Eigentlich jedesmal mindestens 1 Eidechsenfisch!
Der wird zw. 20 und 40 cm lang und meistens merkt man kaum wenn er an Leine hängt.
1 Wolfsbarsch von 37 cm.
Und einen Riffhai der abgerissen ist - mit Sicherheit ein absoluter Zufall.
Daher mein Fazit: lassen sie ihre Angel zu Hause, wenn sie Fische erwarten jenseits von 1 kg.
Ja richtig gelesen - da fehlt keine "0" hinter der 1.
Diese tollen "Geheimtipps" die Mole - dort und dort - der Hafen bei ...
Denken sie darüber logisch nach und sie werden zu der Erkenntnis gelangen, das an diesen tollen "Geheimtipps" tausende Angler Tag für Tag und das seit Jahren, ihr Glück versuchen?
Dazu noch gezählt die ganzen Einheimischen.
Glauben sie dann immer noch, das sie dann der derjenige sind, der in den völlig überfischten Gewässern inshore und offshore - dann aus einem Hafenbecken bei strahlendem Sonnenschein 2 Barracudas zieht, und dem die Einheimischen ihnen Beifall bekunden "hurra der Angelmessias ist da"?!
Fangen können sie an den Küsten der Kanaren alles mögliche was etwa Rotaugengröße hat:
Lippfische, Brassen, Bärschlein, Sergeantfische, Meeräschen.
Am besten also ne Friedfischangel mitnehmen: 20er Schnur, 8 er Haken n bißchen Brot, Pose und losgehts. Anfüttern nicht vergessen und zwar Eimerweise! sonst wissen die paar Fische im Meer nicht, wo ihr Köder ist.
Mit nem Touri-Angelboot können sie auch raus fahren, manchmal geht auch was an die Schleppköder - öfter nicht.
Inzwischen halten sogar die Big-Game Touriangler Thunfische von 2 kg in die Kamera ...
Dann fährt man mit ihnen zu Rochenplätzen, weil die Rochen die wenigen Fische sind, die man schlecht mit Netzen und Langleinen ausm Meer bekommt und die Spanier keine Essen wollen.
Ist das ihnen 60 - 100 Euro wert?
Für das Geld können sie ohne Seekrank zu werden - n paar Barracudas, n dicken Zackenbarsch und ne Muräne aufm Fisch-Markt kaufen - sich fotografieren lassen und tolle Geschichten dazu erfinden, die man hier ja regelmäßig liest ...
Sorry - das ist leider die Wahrheit.


----------



## vision81 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Naja !

Also ich fange meine Fische auf den Kanaren, auch wenn ich nur 2-3 Wochen im Jahr dort Urlaub mache.

Und zwar nicht die "Handlangen", sondern eher Sierras,Hornhechte,Blaubarsche,Barracudas oder Samas !

Ich glaub du machst da einiges falsch !


MfG


----------



## pkbenny (3. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Also ich war dieses Jahr im Juni/Juli 10 Tage auf Gran Canaria.
Sicherlich hatte ich auch etwas Glück, aber ich habe bei 4 Fahrten insgesamt einen kleinen Skipjack Tuna, einen Wahoo (23 Kilo) und einen White Marlin (30) Kilo gefangen.|supergri

Außerdem war ich dabei, als ein Engländer direkt neben mir einen 140 Kg Blue Marlin gefangen hat. Dafür musste ich allerdings auch so um die 400 € investieren. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich in DK aufs Gelbe Riff fahre ist das auch nicht viel günstiger.
Vom Ufer aus habe ich es nicht versucht.

Wer mehr wissen will....gerne ne PN schreiben.

Und besser als am Pool gammeln ist so eine Fahrt allemal, man sieht z.B. mit großer Chance massig Delfine.

http://img16.*ih.us/img16/1121/dayx.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


*PS: Der Fisch wurde released!!!* 
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/16/dayx.jpg/


----------



## Yoshi (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Bin auch der Meinung, dass du evt. ne menge falsch machen musst.
Nix für ungut, aber ich bin auch ein sog. "Urlaubsangler", fahre 3-4 mal im Jahr auf die Kanaren, vornehmlich Fuerte und Lanzarote.
Dort bin ich noch nie leer ausgegangen, auch wenn ich zu Zeiten dort war, in denen es nicht so dolle beißt. Aber:
Bluefisch, Bailas, Hornhecht ging immer, wohlgemerkt vom Ufer aus. Auf Rochen und kleine Haie gehe ich erst gar nicht, essen kann man sie eh nicht. Zudem sind zumindest Rochen eine der am einfachsten zu fangenden Fischarten dort.

Mein Tipp: Angel mal ganz anders als die Einheimischen dort. probiere neue Plätze, Zeiten und Köder aus.
Nimm dir die Zeit, schnorchel die erfolgsversprechende Stellen vorher ab. Leider kann ich die für Gran Canaria keine Tips für gute Stellen geben, da ich dort schon ewig nicht mehr war.

Grüsse Yoshi


----------



## Rockfisher (28. November 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Wir sind am 5.12.17 für 12 Tage in Puerto de la Cruz.
Ich werde von den Felsen mit Wobbler oder Popper fischen.
Können wir ja mal zusammen gehen...

Gruß
Bernhard


----------

